# OLCC -- Good News & Bad News



## Leturno (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi all,

We are staying two weeks at Orange Lake, I will try to answer any questions this week that anybody posts.
First the good news! We are having a great time and lovely weather, the unit we are in is crisp clean and fresh and yes I am talking about the west village. I never stayed here before but I would think the rumors of the West Village units being remodeled to be true because everything looks clean and unworn.

Bad news, I may not be an expert in these things but I looked for the Black Lake road shortcut and the access road appears to be blocked with a cyclone fence gate about 10 ft high with a construction sign on it. The road looks closed.
I drove over by the new OLCC water park construction site, and it looks no where near being completed. There are still a lot of stakes in the gound and major pipes that should be in the ground still laying ontop of the ground. Like I said, I am no expert in these things but I wouldn't be coming down here in the next few weeks or months and expect a new water park.

We are having a lovely time we just wish we could shake these head colds that the Chicago weather gave us. Good thing we have two weeks and these colds won't ruin our entire stay.

Scott


----------



## JLB (Mar 14, 2006)

Grab a couple Bud-lites, go to the Southern Magnolia Court Poolplex, and cozy down into the hot tub. You'll shortly be feeling no pain!


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 15, 2006)

Scott;

Enjoy your vacation.   It was in the 70s in Maryland a few days ago and is expected to be down to 30 by the weekend.  I have stayed in the West Village three times and it has never been an issue.  I do like the larger living rooms in those units compared to the living room space in the newer units.  Sorry to hear that Black Lake is blocked; it does help avoid some of the traffic lights and it can be helpful during rush hour periods.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 15, 2006)

Scott....I'm so happy you are having a great time.    Yes the West village units are on a 6 year refurbishing schedule as is any 6 year old unit within OL.   That's no rumor.  It's plain old fact.

So sorry to hear the "short cut" is blocked.   

The last info I have on River Island is late May/early June.


----------



## JLB (Mar 15, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> The last info I have on River Island is late May/early June.




Good.  It will be ready for our next visit.  Out little great nieces will love it.


----------



## lawgs (Mar 15, 2006)

the fence you saw might be the "back entrance" that they used when they were constructing Animal Kingdom

black lake turns to the right very quickly when you access it from 192 and then leads roughly parallel to 192 until you hit the sherbeth road ....


----------



## Leturno (Mar 16, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> the fence you saw might be the "back entrance" that they used when they were constructing Animal Kingdom
> 
> black lake turns to the right very quickly when you access it from 192 and then leads roughly parallel to 192 until you hit the sherbeth road ....



Don't get me wrong, Black Lake is open, but that access road is what is blocked.

Scott


----------



## netgoins (Mar 16, 2006)

*OLCC in September*

We are going to OLCC in Sept on an RCI exchange. Is there anything I should know or do in advance to make the stay better for my 3 yo and wife? Can or should I request a certain area? Which would be most convenient to a zero entry pool? Will the River Island water park be ready by mid September?

Tell me what you liked best and least. I own at FF Cypress Palm but have never stayed there. A friend said my 3 yo might be a little young for what Animal Kingdom has to offer, should I skip that day and go to Sea World?

I am a soon to be displaced auto worker and I want to get this right for my little girl. She is adopted and our whole life. We may not get a chance to do Orlando for years to come.

I lived off Sand Lake Rd (when it was the Beeline) in 1979. There was a sign about the future Mall of FL back then and that was pretty much the southern edge of civilized Orlando. A few changes have occurred since then.

Thanks for any and all help

Mark


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 17, 2006)

A whole lot of changes have happened since then Mark.  LOL

The West Village has a zero entry pool.   Cute too!  It has a big colorful mushroom shaped statue right in the center of it.  Provides shade for mom's and the little ones.

River Island will definitely be open by then.  It's due to open late May/early June.  And on schedule for that.  

There's nothing I don't like about OL.....or obviously I would not stay there multiple times each year.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 17, 2006)

netgoins said:
			
		

> We are going to OLCC in Sept on an RCI exchange. Is there anything I should know or do in advance to make the stay better for my 3 yo and wife? Can or should I request a certain area? Which would be most convenient to a zero entry pool? Will the River Island water park be ready by mid September?
> 
> Tell me what you liked best and least. I own at FF Cypress Palm but have never stayed there. A friend said my 3 yo might be a little young for what Animal Kingdom has to offer, should I skip that day and go to Sea World?
> 
> ...


Yeap, the whole area around there is built up.  The Florida Mall is in that area and there is a whole slew of stores in the area.  I like the Animal Kingdom and the Festival of the Lion King is, to me, a must see.  The dinosaur area has a playground that the 3-year old would love.  The dinosaur ride might be too much but the rest of that area is perfect.  I also think the 3-year old would love the story of Pochantus at Camp Minnie-Mickey.  I also think the 3-year old would like SeaWorld but I would spend more time at the Magic Kingdom with younger kids and probably skip Epcot and MGM although there are areas that the 3 year-old would enjoy (Livings Seas along with meeting Crush and Soarin' at Epcot and the Muppets and Ariel at MGM as examples).

The pools at River Island and in the East Village are zero entry.  I had a friend with her 4-year old visit me and couldn't get her away from the slide at Splash Lagoon.


----------



## JLB (Mar 17, 2006)

Mark:

I was going to say, isn't anyone going to recommend Splash Lagoon????, now that River Island is almost upon us?????

Based on the replies to your location question, it would be best if you got located in the West Village, North Village or East Village.


----------



## suekap (Mar 17, 2006)

I keep looking at the web cam of splash lagoon and can't wait to go for the first time. I am wondering once river island is completed will they change to cam to river island??


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 18, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> I keep looking at the web cam of splash lagoon and can't wait to go for the first time. I am wondering once river island is completed will they change to cam to river island??



Sue....the web cams can be exciting when you are getting ready for your own visit!      You can also see the olympic pool complex as well.   And yes they will be adding River Island as well.


----------



## onemorewong (Mar 18, 2006)

We will be in OL early next year as exchangers and have small kids in the group.
Will we be able to request staying in the River Island area? If not, will we be able to use it? Thanks.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 18, 2006)

onemorewong said:
			
		

> We will be in OL early next year as exchangers and have small kids in the group.
> Will we be able to request staying in the River Island area? If not, will we be able to use it? Thanks.



Only River Island unit owners will be able to stay there.  But all owners, exchangers, referrals, and renters will be able to use it, as well as every other activity OL offers.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 18, 2006)

netgoins said:
			
		

> We are going to OLCC in Sept on an RCI exchange....A friend said my 3 yo might be a little young for what Animal Kingdom has to offer, should I skip that day and go to Sea World?
> 
> I am a soon to be displaced auto worker and I want to get this right for my little girl. She is adopted and our whole life. We may not get a chance to do Orlando for years to come....



Mark, I think a young child would enjoy walking around at Animal Kingdom and seeing the animals (assuming the weather isn't really hot.)  There are lots of ponds with all sorts of birds in them, etc.  "It's tough to be a bug" is aimed at young children, although some children that young might be scared.   

A lot of people go to Disneyworld with the attitude that "we're spending a fortune, everything has to be perfect."  I think that tends to make things more stressful and less fun.  The most important thing about your trip is that your little girl gets to spend the time with you.   If you take the attitude that the attractions  are just a bonus, it's easier to enjoy your vacation.  

If you want detailed info on what to expect, good attractions for young chidlren, etc., I'd suggestion www.disboards.com


----------



## suekap (Mar 18, 2006)

timetraveler

Is the first picture in the cam the olympic pool?  I just thought all 3 were splash lagoon.  Thanks


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Sue.  I just checked the live cams.  All 3 shots today are of the North Village pool complex.   We also have them mounted at the olympic pool complex in the West Village.  So you will see both, depending on which feed they use.

Splash Lagoon is a beautifully landscaped pool isn't it?


----------



## suekap (Mar 18, 2006)

Timetraveler,

It does look beautiful, we have never stayed at olcc.  We are definately looking forward to our stay there.  I do hope we are put in a new area.  I guess we will just have to wait and see. 

Can you please tell me what type of coffee filters are need for the coffee makers in the room?  I am guessing that we have to bring our own.

thank you

sue


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 18, 2006)

Just remember, the units are no more than 6 years old inside.   

The Terrace Cafe located within the Splash Lagoon complex, is a fun little lite fare eatery.  Great frozen beverages, etc.

And Paizan's (the pizza/ice cream shop) located on the lower level of the West Village Clubhouse has outstanding, colossal sized banana splits.   The little indoor movie theater also on the lower level plays very good movies, and they are free.


----------



## JLB (Mar 18, 2006)

I know it's something we don't think about very often, but a five year old unit could have been stayed in by 250 different families.  The 3 bedroom units by as many as 3000 people!  

Ouch!


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 18, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> Can you please tell me what type of coffee filters are need for the coffee makers in the room? I am guessing that we have to bring our own.
> 
> thank you
> 
> sue



YA GOT ME!!!!!!   History in the making.  LOL...no I'm just kidding.   
We are not coffee drinkers......I have no idea what type coffee makers are in our units and whether or not the starter pack comes with some filters.


----------



## suekap (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you, I am sure someone will know about the coffe makers or last resort I will call the resort and find out.


----------



## Leturno (Mar 19, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> I know it's something we don't think about very often, but a five year old unit could have been stayed in by 250 different families.  The 3 bedroom units by as many as 3000 people!
> 
> Ouch!



That math would hold true for any busy resort.

Scott


----------



## Vodo (Mar 19, 2006)

netgoins said:
			
		

> We are going to OLCC in Sept on an RCI exchange. Is there anything I should know or do in advance to make the stay better for my 3 yo and wife? Can or should I request a certain area? Which would be most convenient to a zero entry pool? Will the River Island water park be ready by mid September?
> 
> Tell me what you liked best and least. I own at FF Cypress Palm but have never stayed there. A friend said my 3 yo might be a little young for what Animal Kingdom has to offer, should I skip that day and go to Sea World?
> 
> ...


My now 5-year-old daughter loved AK when she was 3 (and still does).  She particularly enjoyed the Festival of the Lion King (wonderful show!), Tarzan Rocks, the little Pocahontas animal show, the parade, the safari, and pictures with the Disney characters decked out in safari garb.  She was intimidated by "It's Tough to be a Bug", but then 3-D animation has always been a little too up close and personal for her.  I wouldn't hesitate to take a 3-year-old to AK.

Cindy


----------



## Carl D (Mar 19, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> She was a intimidated by "It's Tough to be a Bug"


So was my mother in law, and she is in her mid 50's. 
When it got dark she bolted from the theater so fast, she was bowling over children, wheelchair patrons, or anthing else in the aisle.


----------



## JLB (Mar 19, 2006)

Leturno said:
			
		

> That math would hold true for any busy resort.
> 
> Scott




Absolutely!


----------



## lucillec (Mar 19, 2006)

the coffee makers are like "mr coffee" basket type..they give you a few..at least I found a few with the coffee cups in our unit...I would suggest bringing some from home..we always forget and come home with another pack of 100...they give you one reg and one decaf filter pack of coffee in the unit supplies...if you stay for two weeks, you get a unit cleaning and restock while you are there..  you get 3 dishwasher packets which are never enough..but you can buy them for .25 in the general store in the West Village clubhouse..otherwise bring your own.. You also get two small boxes of Tide for laundry.  hope this helps, Lucille


----------



## suekap (Mar 19, 2006)

This was very helpful.  Thank you


----------



## elaine (Mar 20, 2006)

*for 3 yr old at AK---petting zoo and pocohantas show*

my 4 yr old loved the petting zo--here's what you do:  go straight thru park 1st thing in the AM--no idling-- to safari ride, if ANY line at all,  get a fast pass and ride the train nearby to the petting zoo(baby goats--you can brush them)--stay an hr or so, then head back and use your fast pass for the safari--make sure she is seated in the middle and she will be fine.
Mine also LOVED to pocohantas "live" show--towards the front entrance(yours may want to watch it 2X).  She also liked the Lion King show (Mom and Dad will like it better than her---it is 1st class, worth the price of the ticket, alone).  ps--bugs life is VERY scary for young kids!


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 21, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> Timetraveler,
> 
> It does look beautiful, we have never stayed at olcc.  We are definately looking forward to our stay there.  I do hope we are put in a new area.  I guess we will just have to wait and see.
> 
> ...



I would also suggest you buy water to make your coffee,  there is a ton of chlorine in the water and you can certainly taste it in your coffee.


----------

